# Tank Heater Installation Question



## 2dogs2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a 89 Full size blazer 5.7L gas, I just bought a Kats Tank Circulating heater. The instructions say to install it on the bottom of the engine block, but there is no 5/8 hose on the bottom of my block or radiator. The only hose that size comes from the intake manifold to the heater core then back to the top of the radiator. I know that it is the correct Tank heater.

I really do not want to go with a block heater. 


1. Should I cut the hose coming from the intake to the heater core ?

2. Will it circulate that way ? 


Thanks..


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I looked at those and passed, I ended up buying a Katz lower radiator hose heater. Seemed way easier to install.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

The tank heaters work very well on the right kind of cooling system. I never could get one to work on a ford pickup I used to own But on a tractor or large diesl truck they do. Its all in the hose locations from heater or engine block. As mentioned a lower radiator hose may be a better option. I personaly prefer soft plug heaters. Not that hard to install usually.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

On my 88 Chevy S-10, I took the drain plug out of the radaitor and put the fitting for the pickup line there. Then it goes to the heater, then up into one of the 5/8 heater core lines. I don't know if it was right but it works awsome.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I installed one a bunch of years ago on one of my Chevy trucks (V8)... seems to me it had to be mounted below the engine, and tied into the drain plug on the RH side of the block and the 5/8" heater hose. Convection currents used to make it flow. Worked great!


----------

